# dental procedure codes in pcs



## mommacode (Oct 26, 2015)

how do you code dental procedues in pcs such as crowns, restorations?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think there are since its a coding system used for Inpatient procedures. I 'm not familiar with dental procedures that require an inpatient stay.


----------



## mommacode (Oct 26, 2015)

well, outpatient hospital procedures always have(had) icd-9 procedure codes attached, not just inpatient so I would imagine the same would apply for pcs


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 26, 2015)

Is that an internal process? You're only the second person to say that. The insurance company I work for does not accept PCS codes on outpatient claims. Well, the only time I've seen the ICD-9 procedure code field filled out was when someone didn't know what they were doing put a CPT code in there. Have you check the GEMS files to see what the ICD-9 Vol 3 code maps to? 

Mouth codes are under 0CXXXX section.

Examples 

0CQWXXX - Repair of Lower Tooth
0CQXXXX - Repair of Upper Tooth

Actually i think i answerd that 23.41 for crown does crosswalk to any PCS code but the 23.49 (Other Dental restoration) code maps to the above ranges


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2015)

It would have to be something at that facility.  I know that if you do not switch the grouper in your software from the DRG grouper to the APC grouper then the system does want the inpatient procedure codes.  However those codes have to be removed before the claim can be submitted. Outpatient facility is paid by APC which is a payer system based on the COT codes not the ICD-10 PCS codes.  I would check the grouper in the system to be sure the correct one is turned on.


----------

